# Early Testing - Take Caution!!



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I just wanted to post my story to show why early testing isn't always a great idea!  I'm a right one to talk because it's something I just can't help doing myself!!

I had egg collection of the 2nd June and OTD at my clinic is always 14 days past egg collection.  We were lucky enough to make blastocyst and had two embies transferred on day 6.

Everywhere I looked people with BFP results were testing positive between 9 and 11 days past egg collection / ovulation.  I started testing at 4dp6dt and got resounding negatives every day.  6dp6dt there was a very thin line that looked just like evaporation lines I'd had before - very thin and no colour to it whatsoever -  and it hadn't been visible until I'd stripped the test to pieces and held it up to the light etc!  This was a Superdrug 10miu test.

So I was pretty shocked when I tested positive on 7dp6dt!  (Again Superdrug 10miu)  The line still looked a bit like an evap to me but certainly came up in the time limit so I had to send hubby out to buy a different brand of test - Asda own, sensitive to 15miu.  There was a more obvious line on this one which made me pretty nervous that they were so faint yet such sensitive tests - I didn't think it looked good.

OTD and 8dp6dt - another very faint line on an Asda test and a 1-2 weeks on a digi.  I thought my hcg level was low and spent two days worrying about how faint these tests were.  I even did another Superdrug one the following morning even though I was going for a beta test - a little darker but not much.

On 9dp6dt my beta came back at 152.  So if you work this back on the doubling every 48 hours basis - I should have tested positive on the first one I did.  And yet I didn't test positive until my level would have been around 75 - on a test that measures down to 10!!

The point of this is that everyone is different, and we don't all metabolise hcg into our urine in the same way.  So when you test early, just try and keep an open mind - it really isn't over until your OTD.  I had a repeat beta yesterday and it was 376 - so will be well over 400 today and that Asda test still isn't very dark!

I would never want to give anyone false hope, but there is such a wide range of what is normal and how our bodies respond to things.  I spent days in tears and insistent it hadn't worked when all the while it had - the nature of fertility treatment means we will all always be tempted to test early, but there are reasons for OTDs and the lightness or darkness of a line on a pee stick means nothing!

Good luck to each and every lady in the 2ww and I sincerely hope you all reach your dreams xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Dudders* - so, so, so happy for you getting your BFP. It's definitely your time and you *so* deserve it. And yes, Lister does indeed rock! I'm ecstatic for you as you always give such good advice and have been so supportive for lots of ladies on here. All the best!

And for what it's worth, I totally agree. I held out until OTD and I'm so glad I did. It meant I got a lovely strong positive with no holding up to the light and driving myself bonkers!

xxxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Puglover - huge congrats to you.

Each and every one of us here deserves this and I hope that my story can give others hope to prove that even against the odds, it's possible.

 to all the ladies in waiting xx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

Lovely to hear your positive news, my story is similar as I am a POAS addict and I started a post called 'POAS changing up and down during 2ww?!' Because when I was in the depth of 'is there/isn't there a line' despair I searched for similar stories and couldn't find anything, I was sure I'd had a chemical pregnancy.  But like you said everyone is different and a sensible woman would wait to test but after IVF not many of us are feeling so calm and controlled!! I think we feel better doing something (even if it does drive us bonkers!) rather than sitting and waiting patiently, treating our bodies as if we are pregnant...we just want to know!! 

Congrats to us all! The sensible and the POAS addicts!!  

xXx    xXx


----------

